# ground fog machine



## prosopopoeia (Oct 27, 2006)

I just purchased a fitco (first imperial trading co.) ground fogger. Unfortunately it didnt have a manual. Anybody have one of these? I was wondering what the tube sticking out the back is for. Also I assume the panel on the top/front is for a cooling agent. any help would be greatly appreciated
thanks
jason


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't expect miracles. The door on the front is to put regular ice cubes in. The hose coming out should be run to a bucket or bag to catch the water from the melting ice cubes. Fill the resevior with regular fog juice. It will stay kind of low, but the cooling chamber is too small to make it hug the ground like it says it will do. Water the ground in front of the fogger to cool the fog a little more, but don't expect it to work like the pic on the box. 

Refer to the 'Vortex fog chiller' thread under 'props and prop building' for a better chiller. 

Welcome to the forum and go post a 'hello' under the 'welcome' section.


----------



## prosopopoeia (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks slimy!, thats what i needed to know.


----------

